# Majek Illusion vs. Shallow Sport 21 or 24 Sport



## Flyinggooner (Aug 2, 2012)

In the market for a new boat to fish Floridas central to southwestern gulf (flats /creeks) and east coast Mosquito and Indian River Lagoons (Similar to LLM - probably a little deeper on avg.) Looking at all the cats you guys build their in Texas and now wanting to know how the Majek Illusion compares to the 21 or 24 sport in performance, rough water capability, draft, hole shot,etc. I do encounter a fair bit of rough water due to summer afternoon storms even on the lagoons 1' -3'. Currently have a Maverick micro and need something bigger for the family (4-6 people max), and something a little smoother than a 17' flate bottom skiff. Any thoughts on these two boats? Appreciate any input.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Been in both, and there both great boats. They both will take you places too shallow for fish to even swim. Now running a storm in 3' chop on the other hand......no problem for the two boats, but might be a problem for you lol.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

here is a link to review on the haynie 23 cat run by a guide in the LLM. he used to run SS hulls
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=420298

I run a 18 SS and have been in a 21 SS for a trip. Havent been in the others. They are all basically flat bottom type hulls, and will be a rougher in the chop than the cat hulls. they probably will be a little shallower than the Cats. I have been in a 23 shoalwater cat and it is a great boat. it gets up shallow and can run in about as skinny water as you would ever want, and still be pretty good in the chop. In my opinion is the the best all round shallow water running boat, but with decent rough water ride.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Call Phil at Naples Marina (www.naplesmarina.com) 239-643-0232. I believe he has a 21' Sport in stock you can demo. He has only been a SS dealer for a little while, but can get you a boat no problem. The Illusion has a real world draft of 15", compared to the 7"-8" of the sport. That is the main complaint I have heard around here (LLM) especially from a very well known guide who has been running the Illusion for years and is working a deal on a 24 Sport right now: that you cant get back in the skinny stuff as well and if you shut down to wade you'll get yourself in trouble.

Other than that the boats will be pretty similar performance-wise. Also, the materials and finish on the SS are superior in my extremely biased opinion. The Illusion has a wood deck.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

shallowgal said:


> Call Phil at Naples Marina (www.naplesmarina.com) 239-643-0232. I believe he has a 21' Sport in stock you can demo. He has only been a SS dealer for a little while, but can get you a boat no problem. The Illusion has a real world draft of 15", compared to the 7"-8" of the sport. That is the main complaint I have heard around here (LLM) especially from a very well known guide who has been running the Illusion for years and is working a deal on a 24 Sport right now: that you cant get back in the skinny stuff as well and if you shut down to wade you'll get yourself in trouble.
> 
> Other than that the boats will be pretty similar performance-wise. Also, the materials and finish on the SS are superior in my extremely biased opinion. The Illusion has a wood deck.


i have been in an illusion that drifted across 8" of water. Four people were also in the boat and it had a Vf225 on the back. I have heard great things about the Shallow Sport too.


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*Illusion*



shallowgal said:


> Call Phil at Naples Marina (www.naplesmarina.com) 239-643-0232. I believe he has a 21' Sport in stock you can demo. He has only been a SS dealer for a little while, but can get you a boat no problem. The Illusion has a real world draft of 15", compared to the 7"-8" of the sport. That is the main complaint I have heard around here (LLM) especially from a very well known guide who has been running the Illusion for years and is working a deal on a 24 Sport right now: that you cant get back in the skinny stuff as well and if you shut down to wade you'll get yourself in trouble.
> 
> Other than that the boats will be pretty similar performance-wise. Also, the materials and finish on the SS are superior in my extremely biased opinion. The Illusion has a wood deck.


15" draft on the Illusion?? I think some of the Illusion owners would be best to comment on that...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> Call Phil at Naples Marina (www.naplesmarina.com) 239-643-0232. I believe he has a 21' Sport in stock you can demo. He has only been a SS dealer for a little while, but can get you a boat no problem. The Illusion has a real world draft of 15", compared to the 7"-8" of the sport. That is the main complaint I have heard around here (LLM) especially from a *very well known guide *who has been running the Illusion for years and is working a deal on a 24 Sport right now: that you cant get back in the skinny stuff as well and if you shut down to wade you'll get yourself in trouble.
> 
> Other than that the boats will be pretty similar performance-wise. Also, the materials and finish on the SS are superior in my extremely biased opinion. The Illusion has a wood deck.


Who is the guide? I would like to talk to him.


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

*Majek vs Shallowsport*

Flying,

I have owned a 21' SS and I own a 21" Majek RFL with a tower. I have not been in the Illusion. I my opinion the SS is a stronger built boat, but the majek will run little shallower. My RFL will drift in 6"-7" and get up where it stops drifting. I have a Yamaha 150 4 stroke with a trp. On my SS I had a 150 Merc. with a four blade, so it may not be a fair comparison. Both boats slide into turns, and both have hull slap, which hurts when chasing reds shallow. I beleive the RFL is a little smoother in riding the waves sideways, which means running perpendicular to the wind. Both boats are rough running into the wind with a heavy chop, the SS is a quite a bit smoother on a light chop. My typical run is across a 6 mile bay with 5- 15 mph winds, any heavier wind and I try to stay protected. These boats do not pole very well, so keep that in mind. pm if you have questions

Baynick


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

shallowgal said:


> Call Phil at Naples Marina (www.naplesmarina.com) 239-643-0232. I believe he has a 21' Sport in stock you can demo. He has only been a SS dealer for a little while, but can get you a boat no problem. The Illusion has a real world draft of 15", compared to the 7"-8" of the sport. That is the main complaint I have heard around here (LLM) especially from a very well known guide who has been running the Illusion for years and is working a deal on a 24 Sport right now: that you cant get back in the skinny stuff as well and if you shut down to wade you'll get yourself in trouble.
> 
> Other than that the boats will be pretty similar performance-wise. Also, the materials and finish on the SS are superior in my extremely biased opinion. The Illusion has a wood deck.


How can a 15 inch draft even be feasibly possible on the illusion if it has a 20 inch key slot transom?!?!?!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

MajekMike said:


> 15" draft on the Illusion?? I think some of the Illusion owners would be best to comment on that...


X100000000000000

Yeah, and I am one of them. If you think my illusion will not draft in 8"s bring your ruler and your money cause my friend you are wrong..

I think someone is feeding you full of BS!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I think it's more along the lines of shallow sport dissing Majek, thats not 2cool


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Illusion is 8" draft as is the ss 21. pretty much identical in draft. I would give a slight edge in shallow performance to the ss, but we are talking less than an 1' difference. That being said the illusion is a much larger platform than the 21 ss so that is also a consideration if the goal is to fish the landcut or if you need to ferry people and gear to the LC.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

shoal23 said:


> X100000000000000
> 
> Yeah, and I am one of them. If you think my illusion will not draft in 8"s bring your ruler and your money cause my friend you are wrong..
> 
> I think someone is feeding you full of BS!


My Stoner will!


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

IMHO, Shallow Sports Suk. I would never own one especially if the Owner Talks Trash about the competition. Not very classy ShallowGal.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

The Illusion's draft is 8". To say that one of the best flats boats in the area has a 15" draft, wouldn't make it a flats boat at all. 

The Illusion shines running in 1' -2' or less. In 3' chop, it will beat you silly and wouldn't want to be doing it for long at all. If you can run shorelines and flatwater, have no qualms on the Majek. No worries on the wood construction as long as you take care of it.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

2013Shoalcat said:


> IMHO, Shallow Sports Suk. I would never own one especially if the Owner Talks Trash about the competition. Not very classy ShallowGal.


Lol
That's what she does.

SS are great looking and nice riding hulls, but her tact turns me off on them.


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

baynick said:


> Flying,
> 
> I have owned a 21' SS and I own a 21" Majek RFL with a tower. I have not been in the Illusion. I my opinion the SS is a stronger built boat, but the majek will run little shallower. My RFL will drift in 6"-7" and get up where it stops drifting. I have a Yamaha 150 4 stroke with a trp. On my SS I had a 150 Merc. with a four blade, so it may not be a fair comparison. Both boats slide into turns, and both have hull slap, which hurts when chasing reds shallow. I beleive the RFL is a little smoother in riding the waves sideways, which means running perpendicular to the wind. Both boats are rough running into the wind with a heavy chop, the SS is a quite a bit smoother on a light chop. My typical run is across a 6 mile bay with 5- 15 mph winds, any heavier wind and I try to stay protected. These boats do not pole very well, so keep that in mind. pm if you have questions
> 
> Baynick


I know both boats very well and this gentleman nailed it. Consider how long you will keep the boat and a resell value at that time also when you choose one. The majek illusion is an awesome shallow water performance boat, the shallow sport won't give anything up to it though outside of up front price possibly. I chose the SS but am a big fan of the 4 illusions I've run from friends...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

If you can afford it, the SS 24 Sport is a fantastic fishing platform. It runs smoother than the Illusion and 21 SS just because it can stretch the gap between the chop. I have a buddy with a 24 Sport and it's a great boat. The fit and finish is better on the Shallow Sport as well but you pay for it. The Illusion drafts around 8 inches, I am surprised Shallow Gal even said that. No one will believe that for a second. Deep vee hull bay boats usually draft less than that. If you have to choose between the 21 SS and the Illusion, I would go Illusion because it has more fishing space and is cheaper but if you can swing it, that 24 sport is a sweet boat. It needs all of 250 hp though since it's so big and its not really an efficient hull.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

15" draft..........BABAHAHAHAHA!!!!! i cant get over that, i cant belive someone with that title would say that!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I really wasnt trying to "diss" majek. Check out my any other threads I've ever said anything about Majek and you will see that I've always said they are a good boat and a good family. I was just referring to the two 22' Illusions I have had at my shop that had a yellow scum line on them from sitting on the water. The water line at the back of the boat next to the transom measured 15" and it really surprised me. This is a fact. Maybe these two particular boats were unusually heavy. We all know draft is heavily dependant on how you rig out a boat. But this is an honest to God observation that myself and plenty of other people have made. 

Either way most of the time and extra 6"-8" is not going to matter.

Lighten up people. Fishing is supposed to be fun.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> I really wasnt trying to "diss" majek. Check out my any other threads I've ever said anything about Majek and you will see that I've always said they are a good boat and a good family. *I was just referring to the two 22' Illusions I have had at my shop that had a yellow scum line on them from sitting on the water. The water line at the back of the boat next to the transom measured 15" and it really surprised me. This is a fact.* Maybe these two particular boats were unusually heavy. We all know draft is heavily dependant on how you rig out a boat. But this is an honest to God observation that myself and plenty of other people have made.
> 
> Either way most of the time and extra 6"-8" is not going to matter.
> 
> Lighten up people. Fishing is supposed to be fun.


Pictures please..

Also, who is the fishing guide? I would like to talk to him.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

shallowgal said:


> I really wasnt trying to "diss" majek. Check out my any other threads I've ever said anything about Majek and you will see that I've always said they are a good boat and a good family. I was just referring to the two 22' Illusions I have had at my shop that had a yellow scum line on them from sitting on the water. The water line at the back of the boat next to the transom measured 15" and it really surprised me. This is a fact. Maybe these two particular boats were unusually heavy. We all know draft is heavily dependant on how you rig out a boat. But this is an honest to God observation that myself and plenty of other people have made.
> 
> Either way most of the time and extra 6"-8" is not going to matter.
> 
> Lighten up people. Fishing is supposed to be fun.


Understandable, sorry for the bash, I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> Call Phil at Naples Marina (www.naplesmarina.com) 239-643-0232. I believe he has a 21' Sport in stock you can demo. He has only been a SS dealer for a little while, but can get you a boat no problem. *The Illusion has a real world draft of 15*", compared to the 7"-8" of the sport. That is the main complaint I have heard around here (LLM) especially from a very well known guide who has been running the Illusion for years and is working a deal on a 24 Sport right now: that you cant get back in the skinny stuff as well and if you shut down to wade you'll get yourself in trouble.
> 
> Other than that the boats will be pretty similar performance-wise. Also, the materials and finish on the SS are superior in my extremely biased opinion. The Illusion has a wood deck.


Pfffffft. Wow obviously you have never been in an illusion or maybe you can't use a measuring tape.... Did you look at the cm side??? Lol. They don't draft 15" even with a full load. Who is this mystery guide?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Csafisher said:


> Who is this mystery guide?


I have asked twice already and have yet to get an answer.


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

She says one guide is switching from an Illusion to SS, but what she failed to mention is there are about 6 guides at SPI that have left SS and went to running Illusions... Maybe the 15" draft was what they needed... HAHAHHA:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

shallowgal said:


> Either way most of the time and extra 6"-8" is not going to matter.


I have to disagree, as would anyone else running a flats/shallow water boat. 6"-8" makes a HUGE difference!


----------



## Flyinggooner (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for their comments on my question and apologize for not jumping back in sooner. Been putting in some nasty hours last couple of days. I really dig the SS 21 and 24, Illusion, shoalwater 23 (demoed and loved it), and now researching Mosca's bay raider (cool looking boat too!). I know that I just really need to try to get in each one of these boats and see how they feel. I do have one question, someone mentioned the SS 24 needs a 250 Hp motor as it is a big boat, but what does it draft with with such a motor? I absolutely love the yellow tower SS 24 on their website video for that model. I doubt I can spend as much as one like that would cost. Saw a nice 24 pre-owned on SS website but it has a T Top on it that I am not sure I would want. Thanks again for eveyones input. Keep it coming, and anyone that has experience in a Bay raider I would love to hear how that boat performs.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Hard to find a used Transport boat of any kind, wonder why Hmmmm! Might want to check out the Transcats too.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

F N G said:


> Hard to find a used Transport boat of any kind, wonder why Hmmmm! Might want to check out the Transcats too.


Isnt that odd.........When I sold my first one........They guy said he looked a while before found one.....I love my second one as well.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

F N G said:


> Hard to find a used Transport boat of any kind, wonder why Hmmmm! Might want to check out the Transcats too.


X2 you need to check out trans sport boats, and haynie boats!!


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

I have all said boats in stock and I will say you are all full of it. If you do not agree I will prove it with video. So who is the taker ? I know which one will persevere (just ran them yesterday)... You all base your breath on no facts at all....Step up...


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

ST.SIMONS said:


> I have all said boats in stock and I will say you are all full of it. If you do not agree I will prove it with video. So who is the taker ? I know which one will persevere (just ran them yesterday)... You all base your breath on no facts at all....Step up...


What are you attempting to prove?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Justin_Time said:


> What are you attempting to prove?


Lol I don't think he figured that out yet or he would of done it.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Justin_Time said:


> What are you attempting to prove?


So you talk with no proof huh? Like the rest on here weekday boat dudes!!!


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

mgeistman said:


> Lol I don't think he figured that out yet or he would of done it.


Yep laugh out loud....So put your name on it which one wins....Then when you are wrong I will post it....


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Justin_Time said:


> What are you attempting to prove?


And by the way pics of you in an actual boat and not a kayak or it did not happen....


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

ST.SIMONS said:


> So you talk with no proof huh? Like the rest on here weekday boat dudes!!!


I asked a very simple question... Why am I all talk?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

ST.SIMONS said:


> And by the way pics of you in an actual boat and not a kayak or it did not happen....


I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish or prove. Yes, I do have a kayak. I actually have 2. I also have a VERY shallow running boat.

I'm still wondering what you are going to prove.

- waiting patiently


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ST.SIMONS said:


> I have all said boats in stock and I will say you are all full of it. If you do not agree I will prove it with video. So who is the taker ? I know which one will persevere (just ran them yesterday)... You all base your breath on no facts at all....Step up...


and? are you saying they all float in 10" or more, these 6" to 8" claims are phoney?


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> and? are you saying they all float in 10" or more, these 6" to 8" claims are phoney?


What does floating in and running in have to do with anything?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

ST.SIMONS said:


> So you talk with no proof huh? Like the rest on here weekday boat dudes!!!


Bahaha!! Your talkin with no proof right now?? Just post your videos and quit yakin so the op can get some useful info !!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ST.SIMONS said:


> What does floating in and running in have to do with anything?


it has to do with trying to figure out what you are talking about


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> it has to do with trying to figure out what you are talking about


Lmfao!! That's what I'm sayin!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Yep laugh out loud....So put your name on it which one wins....Then when you are wrong I will post it....


 alright i put my name on the SS floating and running shallower than the illusion. now lets see some vids


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Would you rather fight 100 duck sized horses or 1 horse size duck?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Don't drink the bong water.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

ST.SIMONS said:


> What does floating in and running in have to do with anything?


Refill the prescription.


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Last two post............LMFAO!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

ROTFLMFAO! Bazinga



KEMPOC said:


> Refill the prescription.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> Don't drink the bong water.


LOL!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Still waiting on them videos big boy


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Yep laugh out loud....So put your name on it which one wins....Then when you are wrong I will post it....


So was I right or something? Why wont you post this proof you speak of?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

This one is getting good lol


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

So now we are waiting on the name of said fishing guide (3rd time to ask for that) and videos of boats running in X inches of water...


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

My trailer will run in an 1 inch of water.:spineyes:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

2013Shoalcat said:


> IMHO, Shallow Sports Suk. I would never own one especially if the Owner Talks Trash about the competition. Not very classy ShallowGal.


IMHO Shoalwater is a POS...yes i owned a few along with couple buddies and out of 7 boats between us there were two good ones.
I knew a guy who had the coals poured to him from Cheapwater boats,but i wont get into that.This is just one man's 2 cents.


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Cool Hand said:


> IMHO Shoalwater is a POS...yes i owned a few along with couple buddies and out of 7 boats between us there were two good ones.
> I knew a guy who had the coals poured to him from Cheapwater boats,but i wont get into that.This is just one man's 2 cents.


Exactly my point. My 2 pennies say SS suk. I go by experience when I make a comment. I live where they are made and everyone and their dog ownes one. I've seen too many of them come apart way to soon. Not worth it for me. My 2 pennies. Shoalwater may not be any better, this is my first, so time will tell, but its the best performing boat I've been in, in the last 30 years.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Jay Baker said:


> I know a guy that owned one for about two weeks, sold it asap :rotfl:


I believe it! I think if you look hard enough you will find the words Made by Mattel stamped somewhere on the boat.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Exactly my point. My 2 pennies say SS suk. I go by experience when I make a comment. I live where they are made and everyone and their dog ownes one. I've seen too many of them come apart way to soon. Not worth it for me. My 2 pennies. Shoalwater may not be any better, this is my first, so time will tell, but its the best performing boat I've been in, in the last 30 years.


Best of luck to you....your gonna need it.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

2013Shoalcat said:


> Exactly my point. My 2 pennies say SS suk. I go by experience when I make a comment. I live where they are made and everyone and their dog ownes one. I've seen too many of them come apart way to soon. Not worth it for me. My 2 pennies. Shoalwater may not be any better, this is my first, so time will tell, *but its the best performing boat I've been in, in the last 30 years*.


oh really? what other boats have you ridden in that the shoalwater performs better. lol. shoalwater cat has to be the worst performing hull out there. Look at all the threads asking about trim tabs for shoalcat.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool Hand said:


> > Quote:
> > *Originally Posted by Jay Baker*
> > *I know a guy that owned one for about two weeks, sold it asap *
> 
> ...


LMAO! oh, wait..


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

ST.SIMONS said:


> I have all said boats in stock and I will say you are all full of it. If you do not agree I will prove it with video. So who is the taker ? I know which one will persevere (just ran them yesterday)... You all base your breath on no facts at all....Step up...


You ran all your boats in stock?? Or just the two boats in the OP question??


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Gilbert said:


> oh really? what other boats have you ridden in that the shoalwater performs better. lol. shoalwater cat has to be the worst performing hull out there. Look at all the threads asking about trim tabs for shoalcat.


I've been in just about all of them. I don't need tabs on my Shoalwater! Runs perfect as it is.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> shoalwater cat has to be the worst performing hull out there.


Wrong... Trim tabs are needed on most shallow water boats. Have you ridden in a 23' Shoalwater?


----------

